# Dakota Access Pipeline



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Folks,

Thoughts on the Dakota Access Pipeline events? 

When I was reading about the Oregon stand off in the news, well I could just smell the bias from various news outlets. It was an anti-authoritarian right-type movement and so I knew where to find reliable info.

However, this Dakota Access Pipeline is different. There are similarities in feeling the feds are overstepping, but its much different and bad become an extreme left-type movement. I've found news articles that are 100% opposite. Some say it's burial grounds on a reservation, others say it's private land and actually better for the environment.

Folks - I respect your opinions and id like to hear them!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

hawkmiles said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thoughts on the Dakota Access Pipeline events?
> 
> ...


Hawk, thank you. I posted about this when it was first starting and not one person responded. Maybe because I have lived in both Dakotas and realize that this is not just about bleeding hearts, but another piece that takes away from our freedom. If and when this happens, and there are oil spills in the water, millions of people downstream will not have clean drinking water. This may be the only response you get. :dunno:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

From what I've read it's private land but they are afraid it will spill and damage sacred areas on the private lands. They said they were trying to move them but they were camped on private land with permission.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> From what I've read it's private land but they are afraid it will spill and damage sacred areas on the private lands. They said they were trying to move them but they were camped on private land with permission.


Are the oil companies using eminent domain to take the land?

Oil companies have been given too many privileges and the government is too corrupt now, supporting this kind of baloney.

I was very young when the dams were being built on the Missouri River. Several families, some that I knew, lost their ranches due to eminent domain, and had to relocate when that happened.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I received a message on our answering machine yesterday at our Preschool of all places. A lady that I don't know was telling us that the protesters in North Dakota were being shot by the feds and that the news had gone dark there. She went on a three minute rant, said we were the second people she called and that she was from Ohio. She said to spread the word and be careful. She also added that her computer was full of viruses and wasn't working properly. This was about 1:30 p.m. New Mexico time. Don't know who she was or why she called us. I looked this up yesterday after I got home. Sounds like it could of been an Oregon thing.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> I received a message on our answering machine yesterday at our Preschool of all places. A lady that I don't know was telling us that the protesters in North Dakota were being shot by the feds and that the news had gone dark there. She went on a three minute rant, said we were the second people she called and that she was from Ohio. She said to spread the word and be careful. She also added that her computer was full of viruses and wasn't working properly. This was about 1:30 p.m. New Mexico time. Don't know who she was or why she called us. I looked this up yesterday after I got home. Sounds like it could of been an Oregon thing.


I went to college with a Native American woman who lived for a few years as a child in Cannonball, ND, on the Standing Rock reservation. Her nephew was a marine and a runner who is training to be in the next Olympics. This family does not fit the typical native American profile. The nephew posted about the shootings yesterday. It is real. I will see if I can download the video he posted and share it here.

Of course there is going to be a media black out. 

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...m-the-dakota-access-pipeline-protests-oct-27/



> Hundreds of protesters have joined the Standing Rock Sioux tribe in their effort to block construction of the pipeline they say threatens water supplies and sacred sites. About 200 law enforcement officers launched an operation midday Thursday to force out the protesters from land owned by the pipeline developer. Follow our live coverage.
> 
> By Seattle Times staff
> Here's what's happening:
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't add the video. Maybe someone else can. It is in the article that I posted. You can get to it if you click on the link.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The pipe line. Good for Bad ?
http://www.daplpipelinefacts.com/


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What goes around comes around. Hopefully some of their white American brothers will help them. In Oregon they were totally against the militia and lied about artifacts for the feds. 

Many indians were cheering the death of Lavoy Finicum and hoping for severe sentences for Bundys. Also joined in with illegals against Americans. White man this and white man that when we were with the Minutemen. "Go back to europe slave owners,etc,."

I never had anything bad to say about American Indians, only praise UNTIL they turned on white Americans. Of course not all of them, many are our friends but they are mostly silent. 

I am an American white and anyone who hates me because of my ancestry is not my friend.

I am not a self hating fool. I leave that to the libs. 

Maybe after a few stomped on heads they will realize we are in this together.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, this is the kind of event that I would have expected we as a group would be following more closely. Either because of world outlook views or just as a threat to monitor. We aren't. Something doesn't feel right; I don't know where to side.

Beyond that, we need to stop the division based on ANY lines. We need to stop blaming other groups, especially ethnic, racial and religious groups. Heck, we even need to stop blaming liberals.

This is how we are made to be slaves to the cronyism and government subjugation, by blaming others. 

It wasn't the natives, whites, illegals, liberals or anybody else but the government that has led our country to this point.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

To me, the key is this: Does the pipeline cross Indian lands (i.e., reservation) or private lands? If it's private lands, then they really have nothing to say about it. If it crosses the reservation, then that, imo, is a violation of the law, because the reservations are largely self-governing "nations" within the nation.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> I received a message on our answering machine yesterday at our Preschool of all places. A lady that I don't know was telling us that the protesters in North Dakota were being shot by the feds and that the news had gone dark there. She went on a three minute rant, said we were the second people she called and that she was from Ohio. She said to spread the word and be careful. She also added that her computer was full of viruses and wasn't working properly. This was about 1:30 p.m. New Mexico time. Don't know who she was or why she called us. I looked this up yesterday after I got home. Sounds like it could of been an Oregon thing.


 The Oath Keepers offered their help but the Soiux turned them down.

To quote a warmonger " your either with us or against us ". Don't cheer and celebrate my countrymen being killed, imprisoned and persecuted for decades then complain when your allied snake bites you.

Information is their friend. They have been allied with the feds for years. They love the BLM long as its robbing and killing whites. They also are indirectly tied to The UN. The UN controls much of American soils,espcially our parks.

Bureua of Indian Affairs aka BIA only gives 10 to 15% of its funds to the indians. Casinos same thing. So indians have just as many rip off leaders as we do. Power corrupts absolute power....

Indians want their own ' NATION ' yet recieve food stamps, SSI and welfare from the feds and states. Still they suffer poor health and societal stress.

If I had my way the native Americans, black Americans and whites would all be united in protectign their nation. Instead we have foreigners runnign the show through the feds AKA NWO and their guarddogs the senate and congress.

So what does a nation so divided do? :dunno:

PS, I'm all for stopping the pipeline before it ruins another one of our preacious water sources. I don't care whos skeletin or Totum Pole is floating in there.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> To me, the key is this: Does the pipeline cross Indian lands (i.e., reservation) or private lands? If it's private lands, then they really have nothing to say about it. If it crosses the reservation, then that, imo, is a violation of the law, because the reservations are largely self-governing "nations" within the nation.


 I agree. Iminate domain doesn't give them the right to plow through private lands except for official use. Not to sell it off to other nations.

I went to a commish meeting several years ago. Before they started tazing people for asking questions they don't like.

I ask the pompuss Cesars what in the heck do they need a 17 acrea 'ONE AND HALF MILLION DOLLAR tract ' to put up a city hall. I knew that it was just money laundering for their friends of course that would trickle down to them' trickle down economics'.

They ignored it basically got back on their phones to their stock brokers whiel the other serf was standing their talking. 

Last time I went to Tallahassee I got a standing ovation. I told them they don't even answer their own phones yet want us to grin and bare it. Have hired guards aka aids so they don't have to listen to us complain.

EVERYONE should go to one of the meetings and watch this in real time. Just don't ask logical questions answer could be shocking.
vract:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's what I know from a friend of mine who is a security contractor at the pipeline (for the state of ND and not for the oil company). The oil company paid the tribe a TON of money to build a pipeline, and they built it with full approval of the tribe (and yes, they voted for it). Then they started building a second pipeline on top of the one that is already buried which was allowed in the signed contract. But the tribe got upset and said "Pay us more money!". The oil company said "We already paid you and you already gave us the rights to that strip of land". The tribe demanded more money, the oil company offered another million, the tribe demanded more money, the oil company upped their offer, and the tribe demanded more money. He said that once you remove all the rhetoric and diatribe all you have left is a tribe who sold land rights and decided after the fact that they wanted another huge payout. My friend by the way is Native American and he is far from a fan of the US Government.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

To put it clearly, as Sentry stated, they've been paid for the rights to the property the pipeline is on. The contract was signed and is a legal, binding document. The Native Americans are in the wrong, are unwilling to admit it, and have grown greedy because they think they can sway the industry to bend to their wishes. They've seen it done before and they think it's now their turn for a bigger pay-off.

As far as being for or against the pipeline, if you're against expanding this country's ability to transport the raw product which is refined to produce anything from fuel and lubricants to plastic products and a slew of exotic compounds, then, you should consider NOT buying anything that is made from petroleum products....which is, well, pretty much everything that the average (and above average) American uses...EVERY DAY!!! If you want to live in the horse and buggy days, dark ages, stone ages, whatever you'd prefer it be called, then yes, you should not support petroleum, or coal for that matter. Coal is used for an important ingredient in many alloys of steel due to it's main component being carbon...not to mention coal's electrical generation. Until there are viable solutions in the renewable energy sectors, you're stuck with it. As for all the products you use daily that are made available only because the petroleum and coal industries exist, ask yourself where you'd be and what you'd be doing without them.

Also, if you're against this pipeline, then you're also against the employment of several thousand people...that would make you no friend of mine...you'd rank right up there close to Hellery...she's against coal, oil and gas, as well...hope she's sitting in the dark and has no transportation like all the rest of us if she gets elected and has her way. I've been employed in the petroleum industry for 34 years, and counting. I help keep your electric meter turning, your gas tank full, tires on your car...oh, the list is literally endless.

Think I'm full of BS? Look around you...inside your home...your car/truck...paints, plastics, electricity and fuel being used, lubricants, mechanical components...EVERYWHERE...in virtually every vehicle, house, public building, business, etc. Did you know that synthetic engine oil is made from crude oil and/or natural gas by-products? So, technically, it's not man-made, or truly synthetic...more like man-manipulated...huh, who'd a thunk...

Lastly, anyone have any idea how many tens of thousands of miles of petroleum pipelines there are in the lower 48 states? How about natural gas pipelines? Trust me...it's more than you can even fathom. Worried about a spill? Get over it...companies work diligently to NOT have spills. Spills are costly...VERY COSTLY. They're not going to slap things together or not inspect/maintain them according to regulations. Many companies have far more strict policies than the minimum standards allow. Sure, spills do happen...intentionally, no. This is all part of the business of keeping up with energy demands. So put the petroleum spill issue on the side-burner, because there are a lot bigger issues at stake here. In the past 2 years, consider how many people in the US are now unemployed since the crash of oil prices (thanks to the idiot, greed-driven Saudis). BTW, the Saudi's grip on the the market is slipping and they may very well become insolvent before it's over...give them a big pat on the back...they tried to put the screws to US oil companies, and it back-fired.

Don't like petroleum and wish it to be gone? Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's what I know from a friend of mine who is a security contractor at the pipeline (for the state of ND and not for the oil company). The oil company paid the tribe a TON of money to build a pipeline, and they built it with full approval of the tribe (and yes, they voted for it). Then they started building a second pipeline on top of the one that is already buried which was allowed in the signed contract. But the tribe got upset and said "Pay us more money!". The oil company said "We already paid you and you already gave us the rights to that strip of land". The tribe demanded more money, the oil company offered another million, the tribe demanded more money, the oil company upped their offer, and the tribe demanded more money. He said that once you remove all the rhetoric and diatribe all you have left is a tribe who sold land rights and decided after the fact that they wanted another huge payout. My friend by the way is Native American and he is far from a fan of the US Government.


Thank you for this information. There are always things that most of us don't know about.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's what I know from a friend of mine who is a security contractor at the pipeline (for the state of ND and not for the oil company). The oil company paid the tribe a TON of money to build a pipeline, and they built it with full approval of the tribe (and yes, they voted for it). Then they started building a second pipeline on top of the one that is already buried which was allowed in the signed contract. But the tribe got upset and said "Pay us more money!". The oil company said "We already paid you and you already gave us the rights to that strip of land". The tribe demanded more money, the oil company offered another million, the tribe demanded more money, the oil company upped their offer, and the tribe demanded more money. He said that once you remove all the rhetoric and diatribe all you have left is a tribe who sold land rights and decided after the fact that they wanted another huge payout. My friend by the way is Native American and he is far from a fan of the US Government.


 On one of the sites I read that the tribe had a crude oil pipeline but didn't mention it because it wasn't in detail and didn't want to spread false rumors. Thanks for clearign that up.

:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> To put it clearly, as Sentry stated, they've been paid for the rights to the property the pipeline is on. The contract was signed and is a legal, binding document. The Native Americans are in the wrong, are unwilling to admit it, and have grown greedy because they think they can sway the industry to bend to their wishes. They've seen it done before and they think it's now their turn for a bigger pay-off.
> 
> As far as being for or against the pipeline, if you're against expanding this country's ability to transport the raw product which is refined to produce anything from fuel and lubricants to plastic products and a slew of exotic compounds, then, you should consider NOT buying anything that is made from petroleum products....which is, well, pretty much everything that the average (and above average) American uses...EVERY DAY!!! If you want to live in the horse and buggy days, dark ages, stone ages, whatever you'd prefer it be called, then yes, you should not support petroleum, or coal for that matter. Coal is used for an important ingredient in many alloys of steel due to it's main component being carbon...not to mention coal's electrical generation. Until there are viable solutions in the renewable energy sectors, you're stuck with it. As for all the products you use daily that are made available only because the petroleum and coal industries exist, ask yourself where you'd be and what you'd be doing without them.
> 
> ...


 I do understand what your saying. But at the same tiem I don't think it has to be under an aquafer or river. Water is very scarce too.
I use to tell the tree huggers the same thign but there is a limit to anything.

We are losing springs here in north florida that has been here since the beginning of time. And 70% of the bottled spring water leaves the country. Also foreign bottling com.s like Nestle is has a contract along with Coca Cola.

I'm all for progress and love my ride it beats horse and buggy. But sometimes the only one benefittign is the corp.s


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I do understand what your saying. But at the same tiem I don't think it has to be under an aquafer or river. Water is very scarce too.
> I use to tell the tree huggers the same thign but there is a limit to anything.
> 
> We are losing springs here in north florida that has been here since the beginning of time. And 70% of the bottled spring water leaves the country. Also foreign bottling com.s like Nestle is has a contract along with Coca Cola.
> ...


Oh, no doubt there are valid ground water concerns. Your mention of the bottled water industry makes me cringe. Wasn't it in Texas where a particular company (of which I won't mention the name) bought a huge amount of water rights and was driving the farming/ranching industry to it's knees by cutting their allotment for agricultural use? Yeah, I don't want to go there...makes my blood boil...but thanks for reminding me.

Some still call them tree-huggers, but hey, I lean towards people and the environment myself. We can't continue down the same road we started on with the beginning of the industrial revolution. Industry was running rampant for many decades. We know that...we formed agencies on the federal and state levels in the last 30 or so years that are tasked with enforcement of many regulations to correct our previous path of destruction. And this is only the beginning, as with the emergence of new technologies or previously unexplored applications we will find discrepancies which need to be addressed. There are, unfortunately, some opinions of how things should be done which are very difficult to achieve in a manner which is cost-effective.

Yes, there are many big businesses involved in the energy industries. These companies operate on the premise that they will make profits for their shareholders...low/no profit = no jobs = no more business...shareholders take their money elsewhere. It is a good day when everything goes as planned, all parties are satisfied, and the company profits fall into their projected acceptable range. The restrictions of some safety and environmental regulations are becoming so tight that unless every possible detail of every possible scenario is identified there can and will be problems. It's tough to do business in this country anymore, and not just in the petroleum, gas or coal industries. I'm not saying the regulations should go away or be loosened up, just that all parties involved need to work together to identify potential problems and find solutions to each and every problem as they arise. Maybe there are some regulations that can be amended...maybe not. Managing a business is a lot easier and more profitable when there are no surprises. On the opposite side of the spectrum, we find ourselves watching this pipeline protest unfold. Did the tribe think that blind-siding the project managers with a unlawful protest would yield desirable results? Or, better asked as, what were they actually thinking? I do not understand the concept...it is beyond my line of thinking, I guess.

It becomes a balancing act just to keep progress in the energy sectors flowing with demand, while keeping all possible environmental and public safety issues in check. It is important that consumers understand why industries do things the way they do, and that there are regulations governing each and every aspect of these industries. Many who have never worked an industrial job have absolutely no idea what we, as workers, have to deal with in terms of protecting our personal safety, public safety and the environment. I think that educating the public and keeping them informed about why we do things the way we do, and that we're not just blazing a path of destruction is vital. It is also important that the driving factors for many industrial projects don't overpower the possible negative impacts. Industrial companies which operate under any negative aspects will not last, and shareholders know this. While it is difficult to not have at least short-term impacts on the ecosystem with large-scale projects, technologies exist which afford us certain measures to do so, given the circumstances. One goal is to minimize these impacts while planning projects. This is an integral part of doing business. The regulatory agencies do not allow for deviation from these practices, and the penalties are extremely severe.

I agree that protecting environment, public and employees must always come first. There are many ways to accomplish a given goal, and pipeline routing and construction technique is not immune to the necessity for studying all available options, as well as developing new methods. Pipeline system construction and operation has become a very complex business due to safety and environmental concerns, and the industry has made many necessary changes in how they operate to accommodate, including redundancy in system monitoring and controls. The respectable companies don't fight the regulations. They instead work with their engineers and local/federal regulatory agencies to find viable solutions.

If there is a probability for an abnormally high adverse impact on public safety or the environment, then yes, it must be studied by all parties involved and a determination made as to whether or not the project should continue on it's current course.

If in fact there are concerns about environment over this pipeline project, the tribe should have considered and voiced those concerns BEFORE signing on the dotted line, and before construction began. The protest complicates things exorbitantly. What we're seeing being reported through news outlets is protesting with violence. Why did it turn to that? Lack of communication, I suspect, as that is the usual reason for discontent. Should the construction stop while these concerns are addressed? Maybe...I say maybe, because to stop construction now and remove already installed equipment and materials only to do it again on another route could be cause for extreme cost and time, depending on the length of pipe and additional surface equipment involved. Construction permits need to be reassessed, land surveys...oh, trust me, it will be a huge mess to deal with. This loss will be absorbed by the pipeline owner, as the construction company will not absorb the loss due to it's root being changes in planning on the original contractual agreement. Unless there is compensation to the owner written into a new contract for right-of-way, the owner suffers increased cost and loss of time. Chances for that compensation is slim to none, unless it were to come from, likely, taxpayers, through a subsidy allowed under special circumstances. This makes swaying the owner into making deviations from the original construction plan even more difficult for the tribe. In my opinion, at best, this is a case where a new technique or technology may need to be implemented to further enhance the safety of the pipeline in the area of concern. But, what do I know...I'm just a lifer oil-field worker with no formal education in these fields of study, and no say over how things get done (insert sigh here).

Make no mistake about it, the tribe has picked a tough fight to win, and their poorly chosen method to make their point is having a very negative impact on the outlook for success. Oh, and the vandalism? The contractor's insurance company will not eat the cost of repairs, so the perpetrators will be held accountable through court-ordered restitution. And yes, the court will hold someone responsible. Top that all off with the fact that the courts are paid for by none other than...you and me...the tax-payers. I don't think the protestors thought this through very well...not really considering the complexity of what they are proposing. I hope that the individual(s) responsible for starting this protest will eventually see the error in their way. Considering the obvious mentality of those involved...maybe not. At best, though not likely, I think the public may find this as a good example of what NOT to do.

Will the company sway to the tribe's wishes? Time will tell, and I don't know all of the specifics, but this late in the game the costs could be enormous...that factor alone tells me no. When the dust settles, all of the embarrassment that the tribe brought on themselves may very well be for nothing.

I'll be glad when I'm retired. Hopefully by then, we won't see any more of this foolishness, and none of us will have to worry about any of these issues anymore, because everything will be powered with renewable energy and will be working smooth as silk. And, all of the previously manufactured goods made from fossil fuels and/or their by-products will be replaced with some earth-shattering technology that no one has discovered just yet. OK, who am I kidding? Wait, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Will we ever know the truth of this matter?*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...a-access-pipeline_us_57d9daeae4b08cb14093c741



> Completion of the Dakota Access oil pipeline seemed almost inevitable. But then the Obama administration stepped in this month and offered a respite to the medley of Native Americans, environmentalists and Midwestern landowners who oppose it.
> 
> Three federal departments announced that work would stop on a pivotal section of the 1,172-mile pipeline in North Dakota while they second-guessed how the Army Corps of Engineers approved most of the project in July. The move was applauded by critics, who say the pipeline could pollute drinking water from the Missouri River and destroy land that's culturally important to Native Americans. Many also object to the energy company acquiring land from family farmers in Iowa via eminent domain.
> 
> ...


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I happen to like the American Oil business. I believe it is good for the US. Jobs, income, wealth and US independence come from it. Those who block it here usually are the same ones who make money from importation of oil or globalism.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

WeedyGarden, thanks for that article...hadn't read it yet.

If portions of that article are true, it certainly would appear that there have been some under-handed dealings in Iowa. Unethical, illegal...possibly the result of some dirt dug up on PUC officials by EPT investigators which resulted in black-mail...maybe just good old-fashioned bribery. Just speculation here, but it will interesting to see if any state indictments come of that.

It also would appear that the Obummer administration has taken a 180* turn to appease the activist organizations...that comes as no surprise...and common since his election (say one thing, do another).

The alleged trampling of sacred/historical grounds, artifacts, etc on tribal lands...well, there are two sides to the story, and we'll have to wait to find out if there is dated documentation to support this. ETP says they didn't tread on or destroy anything while the tribe says they did. I guess they'll have to back it up with historical documents to settle that issue.

I can't help but laugh at the statement regarding polluting of drinking water...oil and water don't mix...oil floats on water, thereby making remediation of a spill rather simple in regards to drinking water. It's the shorelines in contact with the water's surface and oil-sheen that catches the brunt of damage and requires the most effort to clean-up. Marshy areas are of particular concern, and areas with wildlife populations...wildlife catches hell from an oil spill entering water-ways. The report, whether due to misinformation from sources, or poor editing/reporting, misses the mark on the real possible environmental impacts.

And through it all, it even states that the pipeline system will be state-of-the-art (as I suspected it would be all along), providing the highest levels of protection technology currently available...but that means nothing to those in opposition of portions of, or, the entire project as a whole.

I fail to see where the Army Corp should be held responsible for approval of the entire project. What, nobody else wanted to step up and do their job, so they look for a scapegoat to lay blame? What a bunch of incompetent, lazy, low-down pond scrum.

What a mess. Indicators of another web of corruption, coupled with strong division and disputes among multiple parties concerning the same subject...never ends well. I'll be waiting and see if the truth will come out, or be swept under the rug...if the latter happens we obviously will never know, and we'll be left with only our theories. I'd rather know the truth...as revealed through the courts...just leave the Supreme Court and entire US DOJ out of it...I'll stop at that.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

My big problem with it are the lies. I don't know what is true and what isn't! I'm not criticizing anyone's post here, there were some good inside informational posts but I have heard others I would normally give good credit too and they are different. There seems to be propaganda in every direction. Again I'm NOT saying anyone here is intentionally spreading propaganda, and I don't believe anyone is. The problem is that information is spread all over and the only thing I know is that not all of it is correct, some probably is. 

As everyone here knows the media is bs, I'm not saying that lightly, we have probably all seen stories change and it is not always because of investigations to better truth. Truth of the matter is information can't be trusted.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand the Oil Company bought the property from the Indian tribe. 

Indian tribe had a group meeting and the consensus was to sell the property to the Oil Company.

Oil Company built and oil line through the property. All is good.

Now the Oil Company is building a second oil line and a few tribe members and a lot of out of Staters are protesting.

When it was pointed out the sacred burial grounds aren't even close to the Oil Companies property the Protesters switch to "protect the water supply" tacit.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I understand the Oil Company bought the property from the Indian tribe.
> 
> Indian tribe had a group meeting and the consensus was to sell the property to the Oil Company.
> 
> ...


 My understanding is from I've read so far that the indians sold the land to the oil comany and later found out they could have gotten paid more for it once they knew the value.

So now that they see they wil not make a dime off the new deal they are all ' up in arms'.:dunno:

Thing is indians are no less money hungry than the rest of us,imo. And no more honest. We are all humans who have a certain amount of greed. Some more so than others.

The government has brainwashed us all it has made victims out of all minorities and victimizers out of all european white straight people. If you don't belong to one of the special tribes,races or lifestyles than your a evil homophobic, racist, land stealing, islamophobic piece of bad work.:surrender:

Our schools, universities, media, and entertainment groups have been pushing this for decades now.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

*On the Anniversary of Sitting Bull's Death, Meet His Great Great Granddaughter, Brenda White Bull*
https://www.mynewsletterbuilder.com/email/newsletter/1412821812/

https://vimeo.com/195762180Save​


----------

